# servo help



## snprnut (Jun 19, 2005)

Hello everyone,
Just getting back into the hobby after a 25 year hiatus, building an HPI Nitro RS4 thats been sitting around, and a friend gave me a JR racing XS3 controller and reciever, but my futaba servos dont plug into the reciever. are there adapters for these? or do you just switch over terminal ends?


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

I believe you can just trim the sided and it will fit. If not you can splice one in or change the end.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

if the receiver isn't slotted for it, like above just mentioned, just take a knife or side cutters and trim off that dumb tab, just remember that the negative wire points to the outside of the receiver...


----------

